# dual boot b/w opensuse 10.3 'n' ubuntu 7.10



## SUKHI99 (Jan 13, 2008)

hi1 i hv installed ubuntu 'n' opensuse 10.3 resp. but i'm not able to get the dual boot. only xp 'n' suse are running but at ubuntu it says "file not found"
there is one thing it's using same swap file for both suse and ubutnu. plz tell me solution.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 13, 2008)

Can you access Ubuntu partition via Suse ? If you can , navigate to /boot/grub  of Ubuntu partition and open Menu.lst and Copy the Ubuntu Grub Entry and close the file .. Now Open terminal in Suse and write su root and enter password.. Type gedit or kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste the Ubuntu entry there  Note delete the preview faulty Ubuntu entry


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 13, 2008)

Aaah no editing required. This technique was what I used to get both detected. 

Boot into openSUSE. Launch YaST, click on System -> BootLoader

Now click on Other --> Reread Configuration from disk. Works like a charrm, auto added even Xen entries.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Jan 15, 2008)

plz tell me can i use one same swap file for the both. or not


----------



## Rahim (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes you can use the same Swap for both( in fact for any Distro)


----------



## SUKHI99 (Jan 16, 2008)

doing everything as told by above still i'm not able to dual boot b/w two.
whn i install other after one first not being boot. i hv installed ubnutu 7.10, then i install suse 10.3 but both xp 'n' suse working but ubuntu gives error. 15 it says "File not found."then i tried installing suse first 'n' ubuntu second this time ubuntu works 'n' suse does not.
plz can u provide me help in this


----------



## vaithy (Jan 16, 2008)

Dear Sukhi99!!
How many partition t hat you have.. and which partition you installed both ubuntu and suse..
here I am giving you some typical example..

sda1 and sda5 FAT windows partition

sda6  swap

sda7  Suse

sda 8 ubuntu

after installing suse  at the partition sda7 then install Ubuntu at sda8  then chose the grub write the bootloader in mbr.. both windows and Suse will be automatically added to ubuntu bootloader...This is only example.. but your partition number may vary..

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 16, 2008)

SUKHI99 said:


> doing everything as told by above still i'm not able to dual boot b/w two.
> whn i install other after one first not being boot. i hv installed ubnutu 7.10, then i install suse 10.3 but both xp 'n' suse working but ubuntu gives error. 15 it says "File not found."then i tried installing suse first 'n' ubuntu second this time ubuntu works 'n' suse does not.
> plz can u provide me help in this



Sukhi, have you tried out what I'd posted?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

suse yast will be failing to detect ubuntu partitions.my suggestion is to use ubuntu grub and later add suse's kernel and may be initrd lines to ubuntu's menu.lst .suse may be using lilo which is difficult to configure compared to grubtooo lazy to explain


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> suse yast will be failing to detect ubuntu partitions.my suggestion is to use ubuntu grub and later add suse's kernel and may be initrd lines to ubuntu's menu.lst .suse may be using lilo which is difficult to configure compared to grubtooo lazy to explain



Praka 10.3 uses GRUB, not lilo(SUSE uses GRUB since..10.0? before that?)
The method I've posted is the method I used to detect and add Ubuntu's initrd to menu.lst


----------



## subratabera (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, can I suggest something...(I faced the same problem and it worked for me  )...

1) Boot into SuSE
2) Press CTRL+ALT+F1
3) Login as root
-->Then type the following commands...(without quotation marks)
"grub"
"find /boot/grub/stage1
-->You will find two entries. Then type the following command (replacing your partition no. where Ubuntu is installed)
"root (hd0,5)" 
"setup (hd0,5)"
"quit"

Now reboot...

This might solve your problem.


----------

